# [workaround] impossibile emergere virtualbox

## funkoolow

salve,

da qualche tempo provo senza successo ad emergere virtualbox.

Come estremo tentativo ho provato a disabilitare tutte le use, ma la compilazione mi esce cmq con un errore che riporto di seguito per capire se valga la pena riportare la cosa su bugzilla:

```
  CXX     VBoxNetDHCP - {C}/src/VBox/NetworkServices/NetLib/VBoxNetARP.cpp

kmk: *** No rule to make target `/usr/local/lib/libpython2.6.so', needed by `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.4/work/VirtualBox-4.1.4_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/VBoxPython2_6/VBoxPython2_6.so'.  Stop.

kmk: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

kmk: *** Exiting with status 2

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.4 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-emulation:virtualbox-4.1.4:20120110-004324.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.4/work/VirtualBox-4.1.4_OSE'

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/app-emulation:virtualbox-4.1.4:20120110-004324.log'

```

ed ecco il mio emerge --info:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.6-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 09 Jan 2012 11:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.6 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::<unknown repository>, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.5-r1, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa apache2 authdaemond bash-completion berkdb bzip2 bzlib cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cxx dbm dedicated dri dvb dvd dvdread encode exif fam ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gd gdbm geoip gif gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv icq imagemagick imlib innodb ipv6 jack jpeg jpeg2k libwww mcve mmx modules mono mozilla mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nss odbc ogg openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pnp pppd python quicktime readline samba sasl session simplexml sndfile spl ssl static-libs svg svga symlink sysfs tcpd threads tiff tokenizer truetype unicode usb userlocales valias vda vhosts vorbis win32codecs x86 xattr xinerama xml xorg xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa vga" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

per questa versione stabile, l'errore mi pare in qualche modo legato ad una versione di python dispersa da qualche parte nel mio sistema di cui non riesco a proprio a liberarmi, ma anche smascherando la 4.1.8 la compilazione fallisce senza riportare alcun collegamento a python mancanti:

```
  CXX     VBoxDDR0 - {C}/src/VBox/Devices/Network/DevPCNet.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Internal error: Ucciso (program cc1)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

kmk: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/VBoxREM64/target-i386/translate.o] Error 1

The failing command:

@i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -g -pipe -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused -Wno-trigraphs -fdiagnostics-show-option -Wno-long-long -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-variadic-macros -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fvisibility=hidden -DVBOX_HAVE_VISIBILITY_HIDDEN -DRT_USE_VISIBILITY_DEFAULT -fPIC -Wno-sign-compare -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -m32 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/recompiler/Sun/crt -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/recompiler/Sun -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/recompiler/target-i386 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/recompiler/tcg -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/recompiler/fpu -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/VBoxRemPrimary -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/VBox/VMM/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/recompiler/tcg/i386 -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/recompiler -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/include -I/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_WITH_DEBUGGER -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE=\"/usr/share/virtualbox\" -DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE_ARCH=\"/usr/lib/virtualbox\" -DRTPATH_SHARED_LIBS=\"/usr/lib/virtualbox\" -DRTPATH_APP_DOCS=\"\" -DRT_OS_LINUX -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DRT_ARCH_X86 -D__X86__ -DIN_RING3 -DHC_ARCH_BITS=32 -DGC_ARCH_BITS=64 -DPIC -DIN_REM_R3 -DREM_INCLUDE_CPU_H -DNEED_CPU_H -DLOG_USE_C99 -DVBOX_ENABLE_VBOXREM64 -D_GNU_SOURCE -D__i386__ -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/VBoxREM64/target-i386/translate.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/VBoxREM64/target-i386/translate.o -Wp,-MP -o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/VBoxREM64/target-i386/translate.o /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/src/recompiler/target-i386/translate.c

kmk: *** Deleting file `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/VBoxREM64/target-i386/translate.o'

kmk: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

kmk: *** Exiting with status 2

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-emulation:virtualbox-4.1.8:20120109-162321.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.8/work/VirtualBox-4.1.8_OSE'

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

grazie a chiunque sappia aiutarmi

----------

## Onip

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Internal error: Ucciso (program cc1) 

Please submit a full bug report. 
```

Questa è l'indicazione del problema. Da una rapida occhiata direi che non hai flags strane in make.conf . Prova a cercare i vari bugzilla (gentoo e upstream se c'è) se è un problema noto o meno.

alcune cose che mi vengono in mente:

compili in ram? sei sicuro di avere abbastanza spazio libero?

----------

## funkoolow

dato che provavo spesso a ricompilare avevo attivato il ccache, ma anche staccandolo il risultato non cambia. riguardo alle altre tue ipotesi, non compilo in ram e ho circa 90gb di spazio libero..

riguardo invece la segnalazione sui bug noti, ok per la 4.1.8 che crasha "a prescindere", ma anche la mancata compilazione della 4.1.4 (la stabile) che cerca un python in /usr/local/ va segnalato? per quest'ultimo sono più portato a credere sia un problema della mia gentoo-box (di cui però non riesco a venire a capo da tempo), mi sapresti confermare?

grazie intanto  :Smile: 

ps: c'è qualche parola chiave specifica che sapresti consigliarmi per la ricerca? cercando con "virtualbox python" escono circa 4600 risultati...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

pensi che potrebbe andarti bene come alternativa, quella di installare virtualbox-bin?

----------

## funkoolow

ciao,

grazie del suggerimento, avevo provato qualche tentativo fa ma non era stato risolutivo (dovevo sistemare qualcosa con revdep-rebuild), ora invece la versione bin è andata ok: grazie come sempre a tutti dell'aiuto  :Smile: 

ps: non metto [risolto] vista la soluzione "collaterale" o taggo cmq?

----------

## fbcyborg

 :Smile:  Boh, metti [workaround] !!  :Very Happy: 

Comunque tempo fa, anche io volevo installare la versione ose, però poi se non ricordo male su una o sull'altra versione non era possibile fare qualcosa quindi ho optato per quella bin.

Se non ricordo male aveva a che fare con l'USB.

----------

## funkoolow

vada per [workaround], [scappatoia] mi pare poco elegante  :Very Happy: 

grazie a tutti per i sempre preziosi aiuti e suggerimenti  :Smile: 

----------

